# Corbon .38 Super Informal Test Results...



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. I thought it might be interesting to see how Corbon's various types of .38 Super ammunition might perform in some informal, non-scientific tests that could be done by the average shooter if desired.









_I only have one .38 Super and obviously, it would be the test gun. 
In this case, it is an STI Trojan 5" .38 Super._

These included checking velocities, how well the load grouped and penetration/expansion characteristics in super-saturated newsprint.

Corbon offers ammunition in the caliber in several forms: traditional, high-velocity JHP, Glaser Safety Slugs (blue & silver), Pow'RBall, and their new DPX line.

Ammunition from each of these lines was checked. The specific loads were:

80-gr. Glaser Blue +P
80-gr. Glaser Silver +P
100-gr. Pow'RBall +P
125-gr. JHP +P
125-gr. DPX +P

Average Velocities were based on 10 shots fired 10' from the chronograph screens. Here are the results:

80-gr. Glaser Blue +P: 1682 ft/sec
80-gr. Glaser Silver +P: 1729
100-gr. Pow'RBall +P: 1529
125-gr. JHP +P: 1372
125-gr. DPX +P: 1313

Accuracy was very good with any of these loads.









_Accuracy shooting was done at 15 and 25 yards from a seated position and using a two-hand hold with my wrists on sandbags. All of the loads grouped very well (at least for me) at these distances._

For folks interested in a more detailed report on this ammunition, the link below should provide it:

http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/Corbon 38 Super Ammo Tests.htm

The expansion test medium was super-saturated newsprint that had been soaked 24 hours and drained 30 minutes before shooting.

Here are the average penetration depths for five rounds of each load:

80-gr. Glaser Blue +P: 4"
80-gr. Glaser Silver +P: 4.50"
100-gr. Pow'RBall +P: 8.50"
125-gr. JHP +P: 7"
125-gr. DPX +P: 9.75"









_Here are some expanded bullets recovered from the soaked newsprint. From left to right: DPX, Pow'RBall, two 125-gr. JHP's, and a Glaser Blue._

There were no malfunctions, failures to feed/extract, or problems with any of the rounds fired. No bullet setback was noted.

For those having questions on any of this ammunition, contact information for Corbon can be found at www.corbon.com

Best.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sweet looking pistol :-D


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

SAC, thanks for the report. Recently, someone offered me a 38 Super and I passed on it. I now think I may have missed the boat. I just didn't want to reload for another caliber . Regards, Richard :-D


----------

